# Victory Arrows! Custom Built! Sweet Prices!



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

God's Country Outdoors and Pathfinder Arrow Wraps are excited to offer AT members a great deal on pre-built arrows. Here is what we will do for you.

1. Cut the shafts to length.
2. Install your inserts or glue in points.
3. Wrap the shafts with your choice of our basic wrap layouts.
4. Fletch the arrows with either 2" Bohning Blazers or 2" Norway Fusion vanes.
5. Align your nocks.
6. Ship the arrows to your house. (conus, shipping will vary outside the US)

All of this for the outstanding prices listed below.

VForce V1 - $100
VForce V3 - $80
VForce V6 - $60

VForce HV V1 - $115
VForce HV V3 - $95
VForce HV V6 - $75

Nano Force V1 - $158
Nano Force V3 - $116
Nano Force V6 - $82

VForce Junior - $55

X-Ringer V1 - $120
X-Ringer V5 - $70

X-Ringer HV V1 - $130
X-Ringer HV V5 - $80

VX-22 V1 - $120
VX-22 V5 - $70

VX-22 HV V1 - $130
VX-22 HV V5 - $80

X-Killer V1 - $158
X-Killer V5 - $82

VForce Pink Arrows - $100

Crossbow Bolts - $55

These are complete arrows shipped to your door. We stock most shafts, but may have to order some from time to time. Turn around time should be around 7-10 days. 

We can build your arrows with custom designed arrow wraps. If you want something unique we can design it and wrap your arrows for $10 extra.

We accept paypal, visa, mastercard, check or money order.

To order, email us at [email protected], send us a private message or give us a call at 812-865-4663.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

To see what our basic wrap designs are, you can go to www.pathfinderarrowwraps.com and click on "Arrow Wraps" on the left and then click on "Basic Layouts". There are over 100 designs to choose from.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

How about full length uncut shafts?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Same prices. All the extra "stuff" is an incentive. The prices should still fall in line with other retailers bare shaft prices with shipping included. :thumbs_up


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

We also have the Victory BuckBuster Shafts in 350 and 400 spine for $ 50


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, after checking you are correct. Excellent price. Do you fletch the Fusions in a right Helical, and have color options? Say, all Orange?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

spiker_01 said:


> Yes, after checking you are correct. Excellent price. Do you fletch the Fusions in a right Helical, and have color options? Say, all Orange?


We fletch with a straight offset.

Any color combination you want.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I PM'd ya about some info man.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm getting a lot of inquires about bare shaft pricing. These prices that I have listed are pretty standard bare shaft pricing plus a little for shipping. I can not sell them for less than what I have listed. The additional services are an incentive to purchase the arrows from us. We will sell you the bare shafts and even the wraps and fletching separate, but the above prices will remain the same.

Thanks! :thumbs_up


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like a great deal.. Sent you a PM.. :thumb:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

By Wednesday, we should also be stocking all colors of Norway 3" Duravanes.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I'm getting a lot of inquires about bare shaft pricing. These prices that I have listed are pretty standard bare shaft pricing plus a little for shipping. I can not sell them for less than what I have listed. The additional services are an incentive to purchase the arrows from us. We will sell you the bare shafts and even the wraps and fletching separate, but the above prices will remain the same.
> 
> Thanks! :thumbs_up


Sorry, we just like to build our own arrows.This isn't the Walmart crowd :wink:

No offense meant, a great deal no doubt! Just joking a bit.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

spiker_01 said:


> Sorry, we just like to build our own arrows.This isn't the Walmart crowd :wink:
> 
> No offense meant, a great deal no doubt! Just joking a bit.


No big deal. I just realized I was going to have that question asked alot so I thought I'd clarify here. Thanks.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

neednew1's arrows.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Paypal sent for some v3's


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

:bump: so some club guys can get a view of this... :thumb:


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Tfl


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

So if I got the X-Ringers I would need to purchase glue in points separately correct?


----------



## ryanben1978 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great prices on the V-force HV's. TTT for great deal.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bump for some great prices


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

SteveID said:


> So if I got the X-Ringers I would need to purchase glue in points separately correct?


Glue in steel points are $22.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Camo Gray wraps










Crest Stripe Blue wraps


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Those Buckbusters look awesome. Can't wait to shoot them!!!


----------



## tw95 (Jan 17, 2010)

*arrows*

This question may sound dumb but are these prices for 1/2 dozen or 1 dozen


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

tw95 said:


> This question may sound dumb but are these prices for 1/2 dozen or 1 dozen


full dozens


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*Ttt*

Great deal here!


----------



## TXhunter2 (Jul 7, 2003)

*interested*

I am interested I am going to see what the specifications are.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

We now have 1.5", 2" and 3" fusions in all their colors.


----------



## MirkB (Feb 6, 2010)

Just palced my order. Thanks


----------



## bbishoff06 (Jan 9, 2008)

how long are these prices good for ? dont want to miss out on a good deal like this thanks


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

bbishoff06 said:


> how long are these prices good for ? dont want to miss out on a good deal like this thanks


Until I get tired of building arrows....


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Hopefully my shafts come in soon & my arrows get built. I am going through withdrawal here Justin lol :mg: :mg:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

DesignedToHunt said:


> Hopefully my shafts come in soon & my arrows get built. I am going through withdrawal here Justin lol :mg: :mg:


They are in. I have 15 dozen to build and yours are at the top of the list.


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

got my arrows in today! great deal on some great arrows!! thanks and i cant wait to shoot them!


----------



## MirkB (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are the arrows I ordered. Another great job. Thanks again for the nice work and great price.
Buck Busters with camo wrap and 2" blazers.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I've gotten so many orders since Feb 1st that I've not been able to keep anything in stock. Most everything being ordered is being consolidated and I'm ordering from Victory a couple times a week. I'm set up for USPS priority shipping with Victory and it is taking 3-4 days to get shafts in.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Here are the last names of arrows being shipped monday priority mail.

Browning
Jones
Sereikis
Davenport
Metkalf
Guinn
McCarthy
Walmsley


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Is the sale still on? Thanks, Spike.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I will not be taking any more arrow orders for a while. I can not close this thread, but consider it closed for now. A small remodeling project at my home has uncovered major floor damage and I need to fix it. I will not have free time to build arrows for a while. 

If you've place an order already, I will get them built and sent. When things are back to normal, I'll be running the special again.

Thanks.


----------

